# corned venison



## rippper (Jan 26, 2021)

got 4 venison roasts that have been brining for 5 days. gonna smoke one for pastrami and freeze the rest. should i cook/smoke then freeze, or freeze right out the brine. thx in advance.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

I would smoke right out of brine


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 26, 2021)

Even though the store bought corned brisket flats have a generous expiration date I have frozen them raw, then smoked later for pastrami.  I could not tell a difference. 

That said, you are going to fire up the smoker anyways to smoke one.... why not smoke them all in one batch?  Now, if you want to keep one to cook as 'corned venison', you would freeze that one now and cook later.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 26, 2021)

When I do pork loins I cure , smoke to a safe to eat temp , then freeze . 
When I'm ready , I'll thaw and do a double smoke .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2021)

I freeze things Raw, and I freeze things Completed.
I never have froze anything only done partially.

Bear


----------



## BC Buck (Mar 28, 2021)

I freeze then smoke as needed. What IT you going to smoke them too. My last corned round smoked to 135 IT and makes excellent lunch meat when sliced thin.


----------



## BC Buck (Mar 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> When I do pork loins I cure , smoke to a safe to eat temp , then freeze .
> When I'm ready , I'll thaw and do a double smoke .


Mite try that next time.


----------

